# Reapplying! Questions...



## MecySzar (Apr 17, 2013)

I applied and made it to the interviews/waitlists for several schools, but was accepted to none! How heartbreaking. I've decided since I was close (but no cigar), I will try again. When I applied this year, I didn't have any supplements as I have never produced/directed anything.

Any folks out here accepted on a reattempt, a second or third try? What did you do differently the next time around? What did you add to your experiences, work? How long did you wait? Is the very next year too soon to try again?

Thumbs up to everyone who got in! Hopefully there are some who can dish a little info for the forlorn.


----------



## Bill Hall (Nov 22, 2013)

Try out more..


----------

